Any Open-Sourced Style Guides? - rahulgulati
======
beckler
18F created a pretty good style guide.

[https://playbook.cio.gov/designstandards/visual-
style/](https://playbook.cio.gov/designstandards/visual-style/)

~~~
rahulgulati
Looks interesting; thanks!

------
EvanPlaice
For Javascript: \-
[https://github.com/feross/standard](https://github.com/feross/standard) \-
[https://github.com/Flet/semistandard](https://github.com/Flet/semistandard)

Node: Both of these include a style-enforcement tool that can be scripted via
NPM scripts.

For CSS: [http://semantic-ui.com/usage/theming.html](http://semantic-
ui.com/usage/theming.html)

Note: Semantic-UI is a lot like Bootstrap in that it provides a lot of useful
visual classes/components. In addition, it can be extended to use custom
themes.

~~~
rahulgulati
Thanks! We are most likely to go ahead with PrimerCSS
([http://primercss.io/](http://primercss.io/)) combined with few elements from
Bootstrap.

------
ShirsenduK
Awesome lists are a good place to start.

[https://github.com/lipis/awesome-style-
guides/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/lipis/awesome-style-
guides/blob/master/README.md)

------
vangale
Assuming you mean CSS style guides these should keep you busy for a while:
[http://styleguides.io/examples.html](http://styleguides.io/examples.html)

~~~
rahulgulati
Thanks; I like Mailchimp's, but we can't use it for commercial use due to
their license.

------
GaelFG
A style guide for what ? Code ? Website ? Application ? Written articles ?

~~~
rahulgulati
Website; self-serve dashboard to be precise. We are building a Proximity
Marketing solution, see: [http://beaconstac.com](http://beaconstac.com)

------
thearyvinon
Clash of clans free gem

